# مجموعة شرائط المرنم زياد شحادة



## bishawy_86 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مجموعة شرائط المرنم زياد شحادة







1- شريط لن انساك










اتهلل يوم تنادينى
http://www.4shared.com/file/32007007/4b5939a5/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=d28ddc3e


الله نورى وخلاصى
http://www.4shared.com/file/32007098/a249f7d/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=d28ddc3e


بمراحم الرب اغنى
http://www.4shared.com/file/32007320/e54d70dd/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=d28ddc3e


حنانك يارب الاكوان
http://www.4shared.com/file/32008443/77328032/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=d28ddc3e

سمعت صوتك يدعو
http://www.4shared.com/file/32008660/df896764/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=d28ddc3e


عنى قضى
http://www.4shared.com/file/32008994/5420f88f/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=d28ddc3e


كامل الجمال اشرق
http://www.4shared.com/file/32009343/cac1f1d2/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=d28ddc3e


لتنسى يمين
http://www.4shared.com/file/32009881/842f3013/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=d28ddc3e


من غيرك فى ذى الحياة
http://www.4shared.com/file/32010019/154d34ea/____.html?dirPwdVerified=d28ddc3e​


----------



## bishawy_86 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط المرنم زياد شحادة*


2- شريط خليني قريب منك










آخذا صورة عبدا
http://www.4shared.com/file/32010714/6eb35ed2/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=681c7025


حبيبى فتى
http://www.4shared.com/file/32011895/628dc414/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=681c7025

سأرفع عينى
http://www.4shared.com/file/32012408/d651556a/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=681c7025

طليت طل البدر
http://www.4shared.com/file/32012754/a0d6535d/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=681c7025

في يوم من الايام
http://www.4shared.com/file/32013033/d51b1098/___.html?dirPwdVerified=681c7025

ما احلى السجود
http://www.4shared.com/file/32013375/5a52cef0/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=681c7025

واحبيبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/32013570/2eb546cd/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=681c7025

موسيقى
http://www.4shared.com/file/32013425/226a2c30/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=681c7025​


----------



## bishawy_86 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط المرنم زياد شحادة*


3- شريط حياة المسيح بالحان شرقية










حياة المسيح 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/32067375/671085b7/__1.html?dirPwdVerified=97b749a1

حياة المسيح 2
http://www.4shared.com/file/32068097...ified=97b749a1

حياة المسيح 3
http://www.4shared.com/file/32068386...ified=97b749a1

حياة المسيح 4
http://www.4shared.com/file/32069758...ified=97b749a1​


----------



## bishawy_86 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط المرنم زياد شحادة*


4- شريط خبئني حبيبي










أتكل عليك
http://www.4shared.com/file/32066639/b4bda916/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=965fc5fe

اليوم علق
http://www.4shared.com/file/32066650...ified=965fc5fe

أمكث معى يا سيدى
http://www.4shared.com/file/32066741...ified=965fc5fe

أمور الله
http://www.4shared.com/file/32066774...ified=965fc5fe

إنى لرافع
http://www.4shared.com/file/32066816...ified=965fc5fe

خبئنى حبيبى
http://www.4shared.com/file/32066889...ified=965fc5fe

ربى راعى
http://www.4shared.com/file/32066935...ified=965fc5fe

سأعيش العمر
http://www.4shared.com/file/32066987...ified=965fc5fe

كذبوا
http://www.4shared.com/file/32067019...ified=965fc5fe

ما أحلى السجود
http://www.4shared.com/file/32067047...ified=965fc5fe

يا اللى أمامك حياتى
http://www.4shared.com/file/32067077...ified=965fc5fe

يا من أمرت البحر
http://www.4shared.com/file/32067115...ified=965fc5fe

يا من تخير
http://www.4shared.com/file/32067135...ified=965fc5fe
​


----------



## bishawy_86 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط المرنم زياد شحادة*


5- شريط من الشرق آتى










1- ها أنا أرسل بشرى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/32083797/20c648ff/1-_____.html?dirPwdVerified=b17999cc

2-فى مزود
http://www.4shared.com/file/32083933/d7da4966/2-_.html?dirPwdVerified=b17999cc

3-هل جئتى ربى
http://www.4shared.com/file/32084166/490320ad/3-__.html?dirPwdVerified=b17999cc

4- هللي يا كائنات
http://www.4shared.com/file/32084647/97d643c/4-___.html?dirPwdVerified=b17999cc

5- على موعد مع يسوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/32086653/bd0259ef/5-____.html?dirPwdVerified=b17999cc

6- أحكي لي يا مريم
http://www.4shared.com/file/32087646/6ccffb44/6-____.html?dirPwdVerified=b17999cc

7- ليس له عندي مكان
http://www.4shared.com/file/32088720/8a578396/7-____.html?dirPwdVerified=b17999cc

8- كان عند الناس ينمو 
http://www.4shared.com/file/32088816/4345325d/8-_____.html?dirPwdVerified=b17999cc

9- سأدنو منك ربي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/32088959/b65480ff/9-____.html?dirPwdVerified=b17999cc

10- أشركني في عمل الروح
http://www.4shared.com/file/32089614/1f69191e/10-____.html?dirPwdVerified=b17999cc

11- موسيقى
http://www.4shared.com/file/32089834/27c15696/11-_.html?dirPwdVerified=b17999cc
​


----------



## FADESHIKO (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط المرنم زياد شحادة*

بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك على المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## manshy10000 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط المرنم زياد شحادة*

موضوع ممتاز لان انا كان عندى جزء من الترانيم مفقود شكرا وربنا يعوضك عن تعبك


----------



## bishawy_86 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط المرنم زياد شحادة*



FADESHIKO قال:


> بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك على المجهود الرائع ده



الف شكر ياFADESHIKO على ردك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك
وكل سنة وانت طيب




> موضوع ممتاز لان انا كان عندى جزء من الترانيم مفقود شكرا وربنا يعوضك عن تعبك



شكرا حبيبى manshy10000 على ردك الرائع الرب يبارك حياتك
وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## christin (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط المرنم زياد شحادة*

*مجهود رائع
الف شكر*


----------



## bishawy_86 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة شرائط المرنم زياد شحادة*



christin قال:


> *مجهود رائع
> الف شكر*



شكرا يا christin على ردك الجميل الرب يبارك حياتك
وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------

